# THC Hydra binaries



## binary (7. Juli 2003)

Hey zusammen,

ich habe folgendes problem: jegliche programme von thc.org lassen sicht auf meinem linux (SuSE Linux 8.2 Pro) nicht kompilieren. Es kommt äwhrend des 'make'-prozesses zu fehlern.

Ich habe rumgefragt und es ist herausgekommen, dass es am compiler der linux distri liegt.

Könnte mir jemand den gefallen tun, die programme von thc.org in rpm's zur verfügung zu stellen - zumindest thc hydra?

Sourcen gibts hier: thc.org 

Danke

 --bin4ry


----------

